# Cant Hunt



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

Iv just spent the last two days driving around lookin for a place to Bow Hunt and *not one *person will allow me on there land. i have an itch that i cant scratch and its driving me nuts if anyone has a place that i can stick a deer on close to West Fargo please let me know, i just want to put meat on the table I could care less if its a buck or a doe. Please help
My e-mail is [email protected] phone is 701-219-0656


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Come to SC... I will put you on all you can tote back. :lol: Seriously...


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

You realy need to get further away from town. Also, this is a bad time to be asking because if they are hunters they won't let anyone on their land until after gun season. Either get further away from town or wait until some of the gun seasons die down. You will have a lot better chance of getting on land then!! Also stay away from some of the more popular deer areas. There are deer everywhere and especially if you aren'y picky about shooting a doe. That can be done damn near anywhere.


----------



## eagle_eye (Nov 2, 2005)

have u tried up by hunter,arthur, or galesburg. most of the farmers will let bow hunters only , thats where i bow hunt, and have only been turned down once. just my .02


----------

